# [SOLVED]dhcpd.sh: /line: 98 4591 illegal instruct

## Tuxido

When starting eth0 dhcp runs and I receive this error:

/lib/rcscripts/net/dhcpd.sh: /line: 98 4591 illegal instruction

-d R N Y eth0

Google tells me nothing so I have no idea what's happening.

Any thoughts?

Edit: Solved is not 100% right since I'm not sure what I did. but I rebuilt everything, so I guess that has something to do with it, even though it failed a couple of times after that too.

----------

## eccerr0r

Usually illegal instruction is due to compiling with the wrong CFLAGS targeting the wrong architecture, what arch did you build your dhcpcd with?

----------

## UberLord

I'm very interested in your ARCH and CFLAG combo here - dhcpcd should be bullet proof in that regard  :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxido

I'm on x86, a pentium 4 M

CFLAGS ="-O2 -mtune="686" -pipe"

I also had march="prescott", but I removed it and rebuilt everything.

I found a possible source to the problem, or a problem at least.

My dhcpcd.sh is outdated, I looked through it and it passes alot of arguments to dhcpcd which it no longer supports. (My dhcpcd is 4.0.2)

I guess I should try to update the dhcpcd.sh, but how do I do that?

----------

## UberLord

dhcpcd-4.0 will support them when built with USE=compat.

Still it should not segfault. Could you attach your conf.d/net stripped of comments?

----------

## Tuxido

Now it works, I don't know why.

The only thing I did was trying [dhcpcd eth0] again and it worked, and suddenly it worked upon booting too. Perhaps the elves stealing my socks decided to be nice, I don't know.

----------

